# G. Loomis = Bad Customer Service?



## spottedtail (Nov 5, 2013)

G. Loomis = Bad Customer Service?

I have a 9' 12-weight Loomis IMX. The reel seat started rotating around the blank. I imagine it would be difficult to fight a tarpon when the reel was free to change positions.

The rod went back to Loomis. A series of emails followed.

GL- _Hello, We’d like to replace your rod under warranty, but unfortunately don’t make that model anymore. You can pick a new rod up to a $440 value and we’ll send it out to you at no charge. 

You can check out G.Loomis rods at www.americanlegacyfishing.com and make a list of 2 or 3 that you like so we can check availability.

Let me know which rod you think would work for you and I’ll enter it in._

I went to that website, then to the G. Loomis website. The least expensive saltwater rod they have costs $475. It's a seven-weight, a one-piece rod. I just want my two piece 12-weight replaced. That rod costs $815. I write back.

JK- hi. i sent you a 9' #12 IMX. it cost more than $440 new. G. Loomis doesn't have a rod for $440. is this a joke?

GL- _If you'd like we can send you one of our IMX-PRO Musky rods. You would have your choice between an 11 or 12 weight. _

JK- how about if you just return the rod i sent, please

GL- _Sure. We'll have it sent back right away._

JK- with all the money g. loomis spends on advertising, you'd think they'd spend a little more on keeping existing customers happy.

GL-_ We just offered to send you a $625 IMX-PRO, but you requested your rod back. _

JK- i don't need a musky rod in florida, but thanks

My understanding of good customer service is that the customer is happy at the end of the transaction. It cost me $20 to return the broken rod to Loomis, only to get aggravated and get offered something I didn't want. I am NOT happy. Am I wrong here?


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

Not sure what went wrong there but my experience with them has been very positive. I called them to expedite a 20 year old GLX two piece 9 Wt rod. I had to pay $100 but I am fine with that considering I got a brand new NRX+. I think that after 20 years I got my money’s worth for that rod and the new NRX is a great rod that should last a long time. The expedited process was quick and painless and all I had to do was return my broken rod in their prepaid tube.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

A year or so ago, I broke my 8/9 weight Short Stix, another “we don’t make it anymore” model. That rod was $400. G.Loomis said with the expedited service, I could pick from any of their IMX line up, which are $525. So I paid $100 to get a 9’ rod that cost $125 more. I’d probably rather have the 7’6” 8/9 weight SS again, but since it isn’t made any more what can I do about it?

Turn around was fast. Customer rep. was efficient and friendly. No complaints here.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

I'm in agreement with jackson man. I totally understand where you're coming from though. Maybe you could have said, how about an NRX if I add in some $? I've found Loomis reasonable to deal with over the years- not that I've had any issues with their products. As an alternative, I'm sure someone can get the reel seat fixed for not much money.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Sometimes, you can just get a bad customer service rep. Can’t communicate or whatever. I try to get a feel for the representative right away and will hang up if they can’t speak clearly or otherwise seem disinterested. Maybe , the repre wasn’t any good, it does happen, but then the customer sometimes has to draw out from the representative all the options available.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

spottedtail said:


> G. Loomis = Bad Customer Service?
> 
> I have a 9' 12-weight Loomis IMX. The reel seat started rotating around the blank. I imagine it would be difficult to fight a tarpon when the reel was free to change positions.
> 
> ...


Lucky your rod did not come from Sage. I sent mine back and they said they don't make it anymore and I can pound sand cause we're sending your rod back


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah shoulda expedited it...Ive sent in two returns to Loomis and always had fantastic service. But i just expedited, sent them the 100 bucks and got whatever rod replaced mine in the lineup.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Very strange they could not offer to repair the rod. Reel seat coming loose isn't a difficult repair. I know this, I've built hundreds of rods.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm with finbully. Seems they could have repaired it for you. It's a simple fix that would take them 15 minutes tops.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I think Shimano bought them out......there u go


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Call don’t email/message.

I probably would have saved the time and money and just had the reel seat fixed locally.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

topnative2 said:


> I think Shimano bought them out......there u go


 Shimano bought them in 1997. I doubt this has any bearing on spottedtail's issue 23 years later IMHO. I used to have a lot (6 or 7) of Loomis rods and found the quality was very good. Customer service has been good as well, but as mentioned in this thread, some CS folks aren't great, or maybe they're having a bad day. No excuse of course, but it happens.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Very few rod companies (fly rod specifically) provide the warranty service they did years ago (understatement from a guy that uses rods hard - and will keep them forever if they're still functioning properly - are you listening Sage?). The ones that have a really good turnaround time are usually being built offshore and simply replace a problem with a new rod (or new section...).

That said, once you know that you're on your own -your first step is to find a really competent rodcrafter for that repair... As one guy already said it might not cost much at all - but if the repair involves removing any part of the handle assembly it will be some money to do right... I've been building my own rods for many years but quit building fly rods years ago since I simply can't build a replacement rod quickly enough and need to have rods for my anglers use as a guide... Now that Sage has pretty much quit repairing their older rods (thanks guys...) I'm back doing my own repairs on the three I still have. One thing to remember, though, if a rod has a decent warranty - any work on them outside of the factory will void your warranty... 

For fly rods, unless you already have a repair guy your first step in locating one is probably your nearest dedicated fly shop... Rod building and repairing is a universal deal - but there are some fine points with fly rods that someone that doesn't build or repair them might not know... so look around a bit for someone with a solid local reputation... 

Hope this helps... 
"Be a hero... take a kid fishing!"


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

scrapiron said:


> Shimano bought them in 1997. I doubt this has any bearing on spottedtail's issue 23 years later IMHO. I used to have a lot (6 or 7) of Loomis rods and found the quality was very good. Customer service has been good as well, but as mentioned in this thread, some CS folks aren't great, or maybe they're having a bad day. No excuse of course, but it happens.


I had no idea it was that long ago.....geez


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> Lucky your rod did not come from Sage. I sent mine back and they said they don't make it anymore and I can pound sand cause we're sending your rod back


interesting - I had a totally different experience with sage. I had a 8 wt TCX that after about 5 years ALL the guides began to rust. I'm very diligent on my rods care and have never had this happen before or since. I sent photos to sage and they replied - that doesn't look right send it back to us. Then got a call that was appologetic - "we don't make this rod anymore but we still have a few blanks so we can make you a new one but it will take about 8 weeks for us to get it to you or we can give you $500 credit towards a new rod. 8 weeks later freshly built TCX shows up. Fished it for several years before moving on. Still have some occasional regrets on selling it. what a cannon.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jamie said:


> interesting - I had a totally different experience with sage. I had a 8 wt TCX that after about 5 years ALL the guides began to rust. I'm very diligent on my rods care and have never had this happen before or since. I sent photos to sage and they replied - that doesn't look right send it back to us. Then got a call that was appologetic - "we don't make this rod anymore but we still have a few blanks so we can make you a new one but it will take about 8 weeks for us to get it to you or we can give you $500 credit towards a new rod. 8 weeks later freshly built TCX shows up. Fished it for several years before moving on. Still have some occasional regrets on selling it. what a cannon.


since mine was 30 years old according to them no mas


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jackson man said:


> That was back in the days of the $200 top end rod and the "lifetime" warranty! Seems like ancient history now!


Right they have changed their warranty. Just needed the top half. about 1 " was gone so when I got it back I just put a new tip on it and am casting still. Sage II


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

Someone should send this conversation to GLoomis, I’d like to hear their response.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ckirk57 said:


> Someone should send this conversation to GLoomis, I’d like to hear their response.


How about sending it to Sage also


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

That Musky rod is a pretty damn good Tarpon stick.


----------

